# WOW- What a Deal I got !



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

A little background first.....I work at an indoor Flea Market/Antique Mall as a Vendor and also as store security, so I meet alot of people- both buying and selling.
Anyway, on Thursday I met a young(27) guy for the 2nd time, and the first time I met him a few weeks ago, I opened some locked case for him to look at some old coins. I told him that I myself own lots of old silver coins(that I inherited after my dad passed away),and that if he had any old slot cars I would be interested in a trade. Well, he came back yesterday with the following AFX case that HE inherited from HIS dad after he passed away 4 yrs ago at age 50(which would have made him about my age if he was alive still). Anyway, to make a long story short, we struck a deal, he'd trade the case and it's contents for TWO old Morgan silver Dollars(coins). 
LOL- now let's see what I got for $2 bucks (although the Morgans are worth a bit more than two bucks today)  









Nice old AFX Race Case









The contents found upon opening....









All those AFX and 4 Gear Specialty Dragster are NON- Magna-Traction and are in really decent condition  And all the T-Jets -except for one, had a Tuff Ones chassis(some closed rivet-some open rivet) underneath and mean green arms, and that red '68 Camaro looked odd to me- Duh....it had an old tyco S body over the Tuffy chassis(he trimmed the wheelwells slightly tho, as the wheels did line up exactly)









....and some extra goodies, mmmmm....the smell of Aurora Red oil 



PS- I disassembled the Willys and the 55 Chevy and oiled them etc, and they run like champs and both their bodies are perfect.....

Please DON'T HATE ME


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

SCORE! Nice haul! Does the '55 have the Super Traction lead slug in the front of the chassis? I noticed it has the sticker...

--rick


----------



## gomanvongo (Jun 12, 2010)

wicked score! colour me "mean green" with envy!:thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Now that's a trade, jus sayn'!!! RM


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Well if ya wanna turn a quick buck I'll give ya $5 for the whole mess.

Terrific score.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

love it, couldn't happen to a nicer guy!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*'55 Chebby*



ParkRNDL said:


> SCORE! Nice haul! Does the '55 have the Super Traction lead slug in the front of the chassis? I noticed it has the sticker...
> 
> --rick


 Yes Rick it does, it was loose and fell out when I took the body off, and I'm not sure how it's supposed to go back in, as when I put it in the way I think it is supposed to- it looks like it would rub against the front axle ?! And I was wondering about that sticker, as I'm not really UP on Vintage AFX car collecting.....and thought it might have been just added as the car body also has a tiny STP and Goodyear decals on the sides as well. And btw- it's really fast compared to the magna-traction car I tested it against


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Coincidentally, I just went on a search through my collection last night for one of those weights. I bought a beat-up AFX Camaro from an antique store years ago that had one, but it got put in another car and I lost track of it. So I found it last night after a little searching. I had to take the front axle and the guide pin out and then pop it out with a small screwdriver. If I can find a few minutes later, I'll snap a few pics. And yes, from what I've read, Super Traction cars came with a sticker on either the hood or trunk. They were a Sears exclusive if I'm not mistaken. You can see a Super Traction Javelin still in the original blister pack with the sticker on the trunk at this site (which I also linked last night for the pic of the Watson F1):

http://daveshobby.net/Aurora_AFX.php

Scroll down, 4th row up from the bottom, center pic. Lime Javelin. Click the pic and it gets bigger...

--rick


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

GREAT HAUL!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

The Super Traction cars have a small following and were indeed offered by Sears. They were in the Christmas Wishbook for 1973. This was to be the only year as AFX Magna-traction made its debut for Christmas of 1974.

You can get replacement Super Traction decals if you choose to replace the faded and worn ones. I have purchased some from a decal maker in California.

Jim Norton
Huntsville, AL


----------



## TBI (Apr 25, 2011)

Sweet Deal Ralph! 


If you decide to part with the Cuda funnycar, let me know :wave:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Good deal Ralphie. 

Real nice group.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

pics as promised. this is the direction the weight goes in the car:










Take the guide pin and front axle out. The slug should slide into position.










It should kind of click into place. The sloped leading edge of the weight matches the slope at the front of the chassis, and the cylindrical cutout at the rear of the slug is to clear the screwpost, if the car has one.










The front axle and guide pin pop right back in.










And the pointy front tabs of the slug come in just over the front axle without touching...










hope this helps...

--rick


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks Rick, those pix and text really explained it all, and I wasn't inserting it right since I wasn't removing the pin or axle. But she's in place now 
And to the rest of you guys, thanks for the Kudos, and offers to sell individual cars, but I think I'll be keeping the collection intact for as long as I can.
BTW- I've so far completed/restored 3 cars to perfect operating condition. I did the A/FX 55 Chevy, the Tuff Ones Willys, and an old Mustang coupe body thats over a Tuff ones chassis.....funny thing about the mustang, the previous owner(as a kid I guess?) installed/Glued a diecast HotWheels(?) Supercharged Motor on the hood of the stang. It added some weight to the front, but not too much, unfortunately, he also hogged out the front wheelwells on the 'stang body to accommodate the Tuffy wide front axle/tires....oh well.
PS- I try and post some pix of the cars I've worked on this weekend.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

HEY, I just checked the rest of the A/FX cars, and found that the White w/Red Stripe 'Cuda Funny Car, also has a molded lead front weight, which surrounds the divorced front axle......is this special too ? As I notice that the Pinto and Vega FC's don't have a fitted lead weight there ?


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> HEY, I just checked the rest of the A/FX cars, and found that the White w/Red Stripe 'Cuda Funny Car, also has a molded lead front weight, which surrounds the divorced front axle......is this special too ? As I notice that the Pinto and Vega FC's don't have a fitted lead weight there ?


That's a new one on me...

--rick


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Great score!!! That's an original Richard Petty Tyco HP7!!!!!!!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Here's some of the cars close-up, after I've cleaned and tuned them. I wanted to post more cars I've tuned and cleaned, but my camera batteries died this weekend and I haven't been to the store to get some new lithiums 
Anyway....








Vintage Aurora T-Jet Mustang thats been modified. It's running on a Tuff Ones Chassis and because of such, has the front wheelwells hogged out a little for clearance. The hood also has what looks to be a Vintage Hotwheels Motor glued on ? 


















Ahhhhhh....a PERFECT Tuff Ones Willys....and she runs as good as new too !


PS- more pix to come this week after I get new batts. Also, I'll eventually post pix of each and every car....and NO- they are NOT For Sale -lol


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Ok, a couple more pix I was able to take by using some old batteries in my camera...









The rare A/FX "Super Traction" '55 Chevy, these cars were only found in special sets(?) sold by Sears in 1973 ONLY !









An odd one, this is the Body from a Tyco-S '68 (although the vent windows should make it a '67?) Camaro, but the chassis is an Aurora Tuff Ones, and this puppy is FAST (for a T-Jet)  The sad part is that when mounted, the screw posts didn't line up the wheelwells to the aurora chassis very well, so the original owner hogged out the wheelwells on one side slightly, to get it to fit. PS- IMHO, these early Tyco "S" bodies were pretty detailed, and just as nice as the T-Jet bodies of that era.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*Lead Weight = Super Traction Car ????*



ParkRNDL said:


> That's a new one on me...
> 
> --rick


 Hey rick, I just took some pix of the lead weight wrapped around the 'Cuda FC divorced front axle....in the first pic I have it next to a Pinto FC >









Oddly, there is a lead weight wrapped around the divorced front axle of this A/FX 'Cuda Funny Car.....does that also make this a Super Traction car ???










Another view of the lead weight on the 'Cuda FC


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Is it just hanging on the axle? I would think that would cause all sorts of friction. Here's my guess: maybe that one is for SWB AFX cars like the Porsche 911 and Baja Bug, since the axle slot is in a different place from the other one...

--rick


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*Mystery Weight on 'Cuda Funny Car*



ParkRNDL said:


> Is it just hanging on the axle? I would think that would cause all sorts of friction. Here's my guess: maybe that one is for SWB AFX cars like the Porsche 911 and Baja Bug, since the axle slot is in a different place from the other one...
> 
> --rick


 Ahhhh....I don't think so ? It doesn't appear to cause any friction, as the front wheels spin as easily as on my other two Funny Cars. And I haven't removed the weight yet to see if it'll fit the chassis separately. 
I wish someone could shed some more light on this mystery weight.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

the "mystery" weight is the same one that came on the Sears issued AFX's. it will fit either wheel base in an AFX chassis and also either wheel base in a t-jet chassis. 

it is unique that someone fit it into the divorced axle of that funny car.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*Thanks Al !*



alpink said:


> the "mystery" weight is the same one that came on the Sears issued AFX's. it will fit either wheel base in an AFX chassis and also either wheel base in a t-jet chassis.
> 
> it is unique that someone fit it into the divorced axle of that funny car.


 That's very cool info Al, Kudos to you for supplying the answer to the mystery. So do you think that one of my other A/FX cars was a Sears - Super Traction car that just lost it's sticker, and that it's weight just got transferred to this FC ?


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

We've been workin' on a few more of the collection.....

The old AMC Javelin (White & Pink) Pro Stocker arrives for a tune a detail job.








Btw- I was checking the Aurora collector books, and it seems this white w/Pink Javelin Pro Stocker is got some pretty good value to it 

The Javelin is unloaded and ready for a quick tune and Detail Job...








BTW- the Mustang has pulled out after some cosmetic detailing and motor work 

The old Tuffy Lola arrives for some detail work....








BTW- are those aluminum rear wheels an aftermarket Aurora A/FX item (Super II?), or are they simple from AJ's ? And FYI- another car(my Red Dune Buggy) has those rear wheelsets as well.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

aluminum wheels that have a set screw are probably from Aurora for the Super II although there were after market wheels with set screws. 
most aluminum wheels screw onto the threaded axle and have a nut to tighten against the wheels on the inside. most of those were Auto World AJs. there might have been other manufacturers.
I think in AFX hop up kits there were threaded axles with aluminum wheels too.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*Mine has threaded axles and jam nut*



alpink said:


> aluminum wheels that have a set screw are probably from Aurora for the Super II although there were after market wheels with set screws.
> most aluminum wheels screw onto the threaded axle and have a nut to tighten against the wheels on the inside. most of those were Auto World AJs. there might have been other manufacturers.
> I think in AFX hop up kits there were threaded axles with aluminum wheels too.


 Thanks for the info Al.  And for the record, mine are the kind with threaded axles and the inside jam nut. And I'll be posting pix of the Dune Buggy with them on shortly.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Hoppin' the Dunes in my Buggy....








The rear wheels(like on the Lola) are Vintage aluminum- Double flange, with threaded axles and inside jam nuts.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

The boys have been really Busy the last few weeks, with lots of vintage Race Car restorations, and here's a few more 









The Vintage Tyco HP7 Petty car arrives for some restoration work. I think I need some blue Tyco HP7 rear wheels- anybody got some to spare ?









The Petty car is unloaded off the trailer...









OMG- Lookie what was just dropped off by a Semi-rig, but none other than the famous Dodge Fever Funny/Dragster...Awesome Car. The new owner needs a new set of gears installed in the rear along with axle, so this car can make a few exhibition runs on the Quarter Mile in the coming year.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Looking good!! 

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Wow, they cleaned up really nice!! Just slightly out of focus in the foreground... Is that gold and black car a Riviera? I buddy of mine back in the day had one in that exact paint scheme. It was a show car from day one, and had two other custom paint jobs under the gold/black. The car was a screamer too.. Factory dual quads.. He told me when he had it on the road, he was cruising on the highway at 80 MPH and punched it... and the back tires broke loose!!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Yep, that's a diecast Maisto '65 Buick Riviera


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

PS- even (Star Trek's) Mr. Spock loved the Buick Riviera


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Here's a few more cars from the collection that I cleaned up and tuned and are Awesome to Run on my Dragstrip :thumbsup:
Btw- all these AFX are Non-MagnaTraction and have Mean Green Arms...









Pinto Funny Car- FAST !









"Cuda Funny Car- VERY Fast !









'57 Chevy Nomad.... was probably very fast at one time, as it has Super II Magnets installed, but now it seems a little tired....probably was rode hard and put away wet one too many times ?


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

WOW,they are nice.Must have been in storage in a barn for a while.Nice score!!!
>Tom<


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

As A Plymouth Man, I have to say... Of Course the Cuda is Very Fast!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I finally got to upload a few pix..




















It's pretty close!! Backwards, paint-wise, but close! :lol:


----------

